# Cascade Fondo - 68mi/4800ft gravel fondo in Concrete WA - July 2nd 2017



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I saw this posted on facebook and thought I'd share it here.

Bellingham Grind Corps: Cascade Fondo

It's a relatively short gravel ride starting in Concrete, WA along highway 20. From the descriptions i saw of the route, it's fairly tame in terms of the terrain.

It's put on by the Bellingham Grind Corps. It's my understanding that this is their first open, supported ride (normally just a bunch of guys doing group rides). 

It starts and ends at the brewery and has some support stations along the way. Look them up on facebook for more details.

Edit to add registration link:
https://www.bikereg.com/35156


----------

